# 12-11 [Nighttime Sheepshead Slaughter, Monster Black Drum, Bulls on the Fly]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

I'll try to keep this relatively short & let the photos speak for themselves. 

Night time sheep herding is something my buddy Mike & I have been doing for a couple months now. I'm not sure why (or if?) no one else does it, as they get fired up after dark just as they do throughout the daytime. We hit the water around 6:30PM on Tuesday night & fished our first spot until 9PM, at which point we packed up & ran to a different ramp to pick up our buddy for a quick bull red session. 

During the first part of our outing, we caught almost a dozen sheeps, seven of which we kept. None of the ones we kept were under five pounds, with the largest being just shy of eight pounds. We managed to find six perfect eating size black drum, & I also landed two in the 30-32'' range & a 41.5'' bruiser, all of which were released. Mike hooked the largest sheep of the night, at about nine pounds. Unfortunately, she ate at the same time that I hooked up with my 41.5'' drum, & the two fish got criss-crossed right before my drum took off hard to the east. Mike had his sheep on the surface, but out of the reach of our net. We were trying to get her to the net as my drum sped up, &, to our dismay, my braid eventually burned through his leader before we could get his monster sheep landed.

Part two of the night was just as successful as the first. We each got our bull, & then we called it quits so we could get out of the cold. I was just crazy excited to finally throw my new Echo Bad Ass Glass 10wt, as I had never thrown a glass rod before. Man, I will DEFINITELY be adding another glass rod to the arsenal in the future! I lent it to Mike right after I got my fish so that he could put it to work on one as well, & he really liked it too. 

We were too beat when we got back to the house to clean fish, so we opted to do photos & filleting in the morning instead. 


*Tally for the Night:*

*Me:* A bunch of sheeps, a bunch of eater drum, a couple drum in the 30-32'' range, a 41.5'' drum, & a nice bull red
*Mike:* A bunch of sheeps, a bunch of eater drum, & a nice bull red 
*Aaren:* one bull red

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

A couple more photos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't believe I almost forgot the full haul photo!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip man !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Good trip man !


Thanks man, we've been having a lot of fun trips!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Good times, big fish and lots of keepers, it don't get much better than that!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, great haul.... ya'll are killing em. May head out tonight if weather is feasible!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, it looks like you told that lab a good joke


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Now, that's what I call report. U DA MAN!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Now, that's what I call report. U DA MAN!!!


Thanks man, glad you're digging the reports!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

KnotSure said:


> Good times, big fish and lots of keepers, it don't get much better than that!


You bet, almost all of the fish we've been finding lately have been good ones!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DLo said:


> Great report, it looks like you told that lab a good joke


She just "labs" at anything & everything! :laughing:

Okay, that one was pretty bad!


----------

